# Smith & Wesson M&P 15 input



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm looking to buy my first AR-15 (5.56/.223) and am leaning towards the M&P 15. Looking for yall guy's input on it, as well as other rifles that are around the same price $650-$900. I am also considering Bushmaster and High Standard. I Plan on putting a scope on it, that's why I want to keep the rifle under $900.

Thanks for the input.
Alex


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Its a nice gun. My uncle has one. The AR market is a rabbit hole and just do some research. Windham, dpms, rockriver are all really good guns. I would look for a 1:8 though. Thats gonna weed out some of the guns but it usally means a better barrel.

Some dont like these guys but its a good review of the m&p






My firstoff the shelf ar was an Armalite. Then bought some dpms' and RR. Started to build them so i had what i wanted from the start. Ive changed gears lately and been into AK's more than AR's. It comes and goes


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I owned an M&P15OR for several years; a great gun. It fired everything I put in the mag. I NEVER had one single malfunction over about 3 or 4 years. Of course, I never put 10s of thousands of rounds down it, but I did have a few thousand fired on it. 

The ONLY reason I ever got rid of it was because I got a "crush" on another gun that I wanted. I paid $899 for it brand new and they had a promotion at the time where I sent in the receipt and they shipped me 5 free 30-round mags.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You've just about got to really try to get a bad AR among all the big manufacturers: they're all pretty much the same once you get down to it. Until you get into some really nutty expensive stuff like Larue, LWRC, etc., there's honestly just not that much difference in them: they're all on a roughly milspec platform, interchange with all the same parts, etc. The manufacturers just saw a market that was booming, already had parts and designs out there for the picking, and wanted to get in on it: slap their own rollstamp on the magwell and they're off to the races.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> You've just about got to really try to get a bad AR among all the big manufacturers: they're all pretty much the same once you get down to it. Until you get into some really nutty expensive stuff like Larue, LWRC, etc., there's honestly just not that much difference in them: they're all on a roughly milspec platform, interchange with all the same parts, etc. The manufacturers just saw a market that was booming, already had parts and designs out there for the picking, and wanted to get in on it: slap their own rollstamp on the magwell and they're off to the races.


Thats no lie. Alot of lowers and uppers are made from one company. Especially mags.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Take a look at Core 15, they have an amazing warranty. Mine is extremely accurate and never had a FTF or FTE. I've owned it for about two years.

They make airboats and AR's.....my kinda company!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Everybody makes a decent rifle nowadays. Figure out what you want in the rifle and look for one on the internet to suit your needs and wants. You will probably get one for the same price with an upgraded trigger if you look and most likely some ammo with it. I wouldnt get hung up on a particular brand. The trigger and the barrel are the 2 most important things on your rifle. Milspec triggers suck so try to find something other than milspec. You will love it very fun to shoot!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> Everybody makes a decent rifle nowadays. Figure out what you want in the rifle and look for one on the internet to suit your needs and wants. You will probably get one for the same price with an upgraded trigger if you look and most likely some ammo with it. I wouldnt get hung up on a particular brand. The trigger and the barrel are the 2 most important things on your rifle. Milspec triggers suck so try to find something other than milspec. You will love it very fun to shoot!


 Or, don't worry about it, just get whatever you want to get, and slap a good trigger in it after the fact.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Texas Black Rifle Company out of Shiner makes good guns. I know they have an AR that runs about $1000 that's got all Magpul furniture (hand guard, butt-stock, grip, and a flip up rear sight.) I think the EXACT price is $995. Their other rifles have CMC triggers but I'm not sure about this one. Might not hurt to look. It's a little out of your price-range I know, but if you spend $750 on a gun, you're going to end up spending another $500 on upgrades and sights anyway...lol

https://tbrci.com/product/model-1836-moe-ar-15-rifle/


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

There are two low priced AR15s that I stock:

S&W M&P15 $625
DPMS Panther Oracle $550

Difference between the two:

DPMS - No Sights but has fwd assist and dust cover
S&W - Magpul rear BUS and front A2 sight but no dust cover or fwd assist

I personally loathe dealing with the front post and want more than just traditional sights on my rifle, so for me, I recommend the Panther over the S&W. However, the S&W will have better resale due to it's name and the fwd assist and the dust cover are pretty much vestigial. How often do you use a fwd assist?

Really, I would rather put someone into an Oracle and then they'd have $75 to use towards the optics of their choice but the M&P is a good gun. They both use a traditional handguard with the delta ring so if you want to move to a free float, just do the DPMS. Taking off the A2 front sight is not a fun thing, even for me.

If you want a little more bang for the buck, I have a few custom builds I do for $750 that are pretty slick.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

theeyeguy said:


> There are two low priced AR15s that I stock:
> 
> S&W M&P15 $625
> DPMS Panther Oracle $550
> ...


. The main problem I have with the no FA/dust cover uppers is that you often lose the brass deflector as well. THAT, I can use....


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank yall for all the advise, I appreciate it. I probably wont even use it until the fall on some friends' ranches, however I still want one now. If im going to spend 900...might as well spend a grand I guess. theeyeguy I'm going to PM you about one of your customs.

Going to try and make the next big caliber gun show as well. Buddy of mine picked up a Bushmaster XM 15 free float for $865 which doesn't sound like too bad a deal to me.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Conroe gun show is the 25-26 this month. Then pasadena aug1 then the big one at NRG on the 8-9. If u could wait , going to a show would let u put your hands on alot of guns. The last few guns ahows ive been to havent been good as far as price but you do get to see and handle almost everything out there in one day so you can compair. Then maybe shop for a better price after


----------



## jdanderson (Feb 26, 2010)

My .02,

If you are going to spend $1000, look around for a Colt 6920. CDNN has them on sale today for $899. You may not want Colt because of their financial problems, but they make a good rifle from my experience. 

BCM has their 16" mid length uppers for $515 and for $69.99 you add a BCG and charging handle. G and R tactical has a BCM lower for $380 add $15 for an adjustable stock. For $979 you have a nice rifle. 

I currently have a BCM rifle and cannot speak highly enough about it. Yes I am a BCM fanboy, but they make a great quality product and will stand behind it. I have shot several Colt rifles that friends own and they are great also. 

I'm not starting an AR brand war, but I would rather have one of those two brands than the ones you mentioned. YMMV. Good luck with whatever you get, but be warned, they are addictive.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I would not buy an AR without a dust cover. F/A doesn't matter but dust cover does. 

I have only seen one problem with a S&W M&P15. A close friend bought one new from Cabelas in FT?W and it was a single shot. Would not cycle. he sent it back and they fixed it. 

Many people have already stated in this thread the truth and that is that almost any entry level rifle will run good for what you want to do with it. 
DPMS is hit and miss with quality control. You may get one that runs great forever or you may get one that never works right... it is what it is.

To me the best value for the dollar is BCM and Daniel Defense. They make super quality rifles at a great price.

Things to consider when buying your first AR15 are:

1: What weight bullet am I going to use and what twist rate is best for that bullet. I prefer 1:8 or 1:7 twist because I use some heavier bullets for longer range shooting and fast twists still work fine with M193.
2: What is the barrel made of and how was it made? In non stainless barrels chrome lined is far superior. Cold hammer forged barrels like those by FN and BCM are superior.
3: Is this a target gun, range toy or SHTF gun?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Nice*



Jay Baker said:


> Take a look at Core 15, they have an amazing warranty. Mine is extremely accurate and never had a FTF or FTE. I've owned it for about two years.
> 
> They make airboats and AR's.....my kinda company!


 What he said....I love my Core15, no FTF.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

I've become a fan of Aero Precision after using their products. They make a great rifle with a 416 stainless 1:8 Wylde barrel that is right at your budget.

http://aeroprecisionusa.com/m4e1-22316-complete-tifle.html


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

What's your intended use of rifle? If not using for inside your house look at 18" or 20" barrel


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have one M&P 15 Sport left. I'll sell it for $620.00 plus tax.

Big Guy's Shooting Supplies
Pearland, TX 77581
281-731-4850


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a Sport SW. Great gun. Since been modded, but I ran it stock for a while. Decent trigger out of the box.

Search on Primary Arms or Palmetto State Armory, you can buy the upper and lower separate get into a decent gun pretty cheap. If you bide your time and wait for sales you can build a complete truck gun for under $500.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pigs/coyotes*



cajunautoxer said:


> What's your intended use of rifle? If not using for inside your house look at 18" or 20" barrel


 Yea I think that is what I'll do, I'm not a fan of the 16" barrel. Plan on using it as a hog/coyote gun.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

topwatrout said:


> Yea I think that is what I'll do, I'm not a fan of the 16" barrel. Plan on using it as a hog/coyote gun.


I'd go with 20" 1/7 twist. I think cdnn had one on sale for $800 the other week. Hell I built a .308 with 20" for close to $800.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

cajunautoxer said:


> I'd go with 20" 1/7 twist. I think cdnn had one on sale for $800 the other week. Hell I built a .308 with 20" for close to $800.


Cdnn was a Colt


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I will sell the last M&P 15 Sport, and toss in a Lucid red dot optic for 50% off. Regularly $164 for the optic $80 if you buy the gun for $620.


----------

